# New Problem w/training



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok guys I took your advice and put the e-collar away so I didn't hurt my early training. I've been working with her and shes coming along pretty nice. Those snow goose wings tied to the traing dummies really exite her!

My question is shes has yet to be shot over as I really haven't had a chance to do it correctly yet, but she is afraid of the duck and goose calls.

I have been lightly blowing them when she retrieves and she just freezes and doesn't want to continue working. What should I do to make her unafraid. I'm running out of ideas.

Tony


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a german shorthair that was a little shy at first, but had a old guy show me a little trick that worked like a charm. He told me to get some metal bowls to feed with and every time you feed smack the bowls together. I started doing this and in no time my little girl paid the bowls or gun any attention. Also when I fired a gun around her we all acted like nothing happened and either threw her favorite toy to ditract her. Good Luck and hope it helps you out.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you have a bolt action 22 rifle( the long barrel will make it alot quieter than a revolver) use it with blanks. Get weak ones

ITs best if you have ahelper

Here what to do.

I take it shes really enthusiastic about retrieveing so your going to use that enthusiasm to introduce gunfire.

GEt her fired up to chase and retrieve the dummy and throw the dummy in a high arc, let her break so shes almost to the dummy as it hits the ground. At the exact instant that the dummy is about to hit the ground and shes about to pounce on the dummy fire the blank.

Point the rifle in the opposite direction from the dog. She will be so keyed up on the dummy that she will not even notice the shot.

Continue doing this for a few days if she shows no fear then start to fire the shot earlier in the sequence like when the dummy is at the top of its arc, then in a couple more days of that start to fire it right after the dummy leaves your hand.

by now she will begin to associate the sound with the fall of the dummy now its works best with a helper have him stand about 25 yards away and shoot first then throw the dummy while you send the dog from your side. At this point the dog will now associate the retrieve with the sound. LEt him move out to 50 yards and go to a louder blank then to a lite 20 guage load. Each time you move out to a louder gun move the shot back to the point where the dummy almost hits the ground.

Never shoot around the dog unless there is going to be a retrieve or birds, never bring the dog to a shooting range, never expose it to fireworks. Good luck

This process should take aweek to 10 days don't rush it three or four retrieves is enough each day, leave the dog hungering for more retrieves so its really want to go.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

with the calls I would blow them before she gets to go for her daily runs so she begins to associate them with getting to go out and run around. just a couple honks then talk her up and go outside.

Don't blow them during training until she totally loses her fear of them.

When she starts to associate them with something good and gets excited knowing the honk means she gets ot go out side then take them along with her for her run and blow them when shes distracted. Don't overdo it if shes not concentrating on something else do not blow them.

IF you can find anyone with a dog thats not afraid of calls run her with that dog so shes playing with that dog when you blow them.

THe key is you want her focus on something else thats exciting


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys I really thank all of you for your help. I'll be trying it out with her thanks.

Tony


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bobm, good advice to follow. :thumb:


----------

